# الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*الفرق بين تعامل الرجل الغربي والرجل العربي مع الزوجة مواصفات الرجل في شريكة حياته ..


الرجل الغربي يريدها مثقفه.. واعية.. ناضجه.. متفهمه.. ينسجم معها 

الرجل العربي يريدها جميله .. طويله.. شعرها طويل وناعم 

اذا اراد الرجل التقرب من امراه ..

الرجل الغربي.. يبين لها انه مثقف ويحترم ويقدر المرأه 

الرجل العربي يبين لها انه انسان خبرة ويعرف عشرين بنت غيرها 


اذا تحدثت امرأه غريبه لرجل ماذا يلفت انتباهه 

الرجل الغربي.. ينظر الى عقليتها وطريقة تفكيرها واسلوبها 

الرجل العربي ينظر الى جسمها وشكلها 


متى يقول الرجل احبك لزوجته 

الرجل الغربي .. في الصباح وعند الخروج من المنزل وعند الاكل وقبل النوم 

الرجل العربي في اول يوم زواج ويجيبلها ورقه توقع عليها انه قالها وكل ماقالتله انت ماتقوللي كلام حلو يطلعلها الورقه ويقول تنكرين ؟ 


كيف يتعامل الرجل مع زوجته وهم بالسياره 

الرجل الغربي . يمسك يدها بحنان وينظر اليها بين فتره وفتره ويبتسم لها ويضحك معها 

الرجل العربي يتكلم بالجوال ويناظر الفرامل يفكر يفرمل بقوه عشان يخبط راسها بالقزاز 


اذا زعلت الزوجه و زوجها حب يراضيها 

الرجل الغربي . يحضر لها باقة ورد.. او يعزمها بمطعم 

الرجل العربي يقول لها باعلى صوته.. انتي وبعدين معك كل يوم زعل زعل ويجي يدفشها مع كتفها وهو معصب ويقول خلاص انتى حرة 

اذاتحدثت المرأه بالاسهم.. او بالفتبول او بالمشاريع 

الرجل الغربي .. ياخذ ويعطي معها بالكلام ويناقشها 

الرجل العربي اية ال فهمك انتي قاعده تتفلسفي فيها اتركي 
اذا تغدا الرجل في المنزل وانتهى من غداه 

الرجل الغربى ..يلم الاطباق مع زوجته ويغسلها معاها كمان 

الرجل العربي يتمدد على الكنبه ويقوللها جيبيلي الشاى بسرعه 



اذا دخل الرجل على زوجته وهي تشتغل في البيت 

الرجل الغربي يقبل رأسها ويقول لها ارتاحي قليلا ويكمل هو باقي الشغل 

الرجل العربيانتي للدلوقتى ماخلصتيش خلاص انا هانزل لحد ما تخلصي وارجع

*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



> اذا دخل الرجل على زوجته وهي تشتغل في البيت
> 
> الرجل الغربي يقبل رأسها ويقول لها ارتاحي قليلا ويكمل هو باقي الشغل
> 
> الرجل العربيانتي للدلوقتى ماخلصتيش خلاص انا هانزل لحد ما تخلصي وارجع



حلوه دى يا جوجو

شوفت الفرق كبير ازاى 

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
كلامك غير منطقى اخت جوجو
هل انت عاشرت الرجل الغربى والرجل العربة والمراءه الغريبه والعربيه
كلامك غير منطقى خالص
فالرجل العربى يعطى إمراته حب لايمكن ان تاخذه غريبه من زوجهه
لماذ لانى الرجل العربى يحصل على امراتة بعد عذاب
عذاب الشقه وعذاب السكن وعذاب الشغل وعذاب سهر الليالى ولكن الغربى لا يتعذب بشئ فالرجل الغربى فى اى وقت وفى اى لحظه يحصل على فتاة اى (إمراته)دون عذاب وحاولى تغير فكرتك عن الرجل العربى المصرى بالذات المسيحى
لانى الرجل المسيح بياخذ إمراة واحدا وكما مكتوب فى الكتاب فى نشيد الانشاد 
إمراة واحدا من يجدها ثمنها يفوق اللالاء
يعنى مش عاوز يخبطها فى الزجاج بالفرامل
لا يا اختى الرجل المصرى المسيحى اكيد بيحب مراته وانتى بتشوفى الحب اللى فى الجامعات الحب المسيحى الطاااااااااااااااهر
مش حب المراهقين
ربنا معاكى ويغيرلك الفكره دى​*


----------



## الحانوتى (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*

*لا صدقينى يا جوجو انا بفتقد كتير مفيش بيت من البيوت اللى بنفتقدها بيحصل فيها كدا
وبحضر مجالس اكليريكسه كتي بكون الكلام دا مرتب على فرق السن اللى بين الزوج والزوجه

هو دا اللى بعمل مشاكل وبيتحكم فى الزوجه
لكن الزواج المسيحى بيبنى عليه بيت واسرة مسيحيه وقد قدس الزواج المسيحى وله سر من اسرار الكنيسه السبع من اعمدة الكنيسه السبع بأسم سر الزيجه
سمحينى وصليلى 
وانتى يا تاسونى كاندى حاولى تفهميه حقيقة لارجل المسيحى لانى الرجل المسيحى الذى يخاف الله يحسن من معاشرة إمراته
سمحونى وصلولى​*


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*

موضوع معاد​


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



candy Shop قال:


> حلوه دى يا جوجو​
> 
> شوفت الفرق كبير ازاى ​
> 
> ههههههههههههههه​


 *هههههههههه*
*كويس انها عجبتك بس الموضوع على سبيل الهزار يبقى مانتعلقش احنا بقى بلحاجات دى *
*ههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك *
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



الحانوتى قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا​*
> *كلامك غير منطقى اخت جوجو*
> *هل انت عاشرت الرجل الغربى والرجل العربة والمراءه الغريبه والعربيه*
> *كلامك غير منطقى خالص*
> ...


*اخى العزيز الحانوتى *
*اولا بشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتنك الجميلة * 
*ثانيا انا ولد مش بنت *
*ثالثا اة انا عاشرت ناس اكتييير اجانب لأنى اصلا مش مقيم ببلدى*
*انا مصرى الجنسية لكن مو بعيش فيها *
*منشان هيك بحكيلك انى اة عشت مع اجانب وشفت وعرفت عنهم كتير*
*رابعا حضرتك الموضوع ترفيهى مش اكتر من اننا نتناقش فية *
*بمعنى انى ناقل ها الموضوع للضحك*
*لانك لو بصيت لجوانب اخرى هتلاقى ان اى شخصية بتتعامل بحسب شخصيتها *
*وان البيئة او المجتمع مو بتأثر علية بشكل ملحوظ اكتير*
*ممكن تكون النسبة 30% تقريبا *
*لكن باقى التعامل بيعتمد على الشخصية *
*والدليل ان الانسان ممكن يتغير اكتير وفى العادى *
*وممكن كمان يكتسب مهارات *
*وممكن يخسرى حاجات *
*دة مجرد رأى *

بس سيبك انت بقى 
الاجمل هو انك علقت تعليقات جامدة 
انا بشكرك عليها 
شكرا على مرورك وأضافتك الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



amjad-ri قال:


> موضوع معاد​


*شكرا لملحوظتك الجميلة يا أمجد *
*وانك اخد بالك *
*ارجو من السادة المشرفين غلق او حذف الموضوع*
*بس اتمنى منك يا أمجد انك تنزل رابط الموضوع هنا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*

شكرا جوجو
على الموضوع الجميل والظريف
مودتى​


----------



## just member (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا جوجو
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل والظريف
> 
> مودتى​


 *نورت يا وليم بوجودك اللى ديما بيسعدنى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*

اكيد الموضوع في غاية الروعة 

شكراا وانا اسف:smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411::smi411::smi420::smi411:​


----------



## amjad-ri (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*

اكيد الموضوع في غاية الروعة 

شكراا وانا اسف

وانا لم اكن اكذب
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49089​

:smi411::smi411::smi411:


----------



## الحانوتى (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *اخى العزيز الحانوتى *
> *اولا بشكرك على مرورك ومشاركتنك الجميلة *
> *ثانيا انا ولد مش بنت *
> *ثالثا اة انا عاشرت ناس اكتييير اجانب لأنى اصلا مش مقيم ببلدى*
> ...





*
يا اخ جوجو
هيك الموضوع نو مش للترفيه لانو حضرتك مخلى الرجل العربى رجل متخلف وكمان عاوز اقولك انى مفيش حد متخلف اد الراجل الغربى اوك
انا هنا عايش  ما بين الغردقه وشرم(طابا) ومش لاقى متخلفين زى الغربين لكن العربى عربى ولا يمكن انك تضحك عليه 
ولو سمحت خليك راجل يعنى بلاش تتهزق بالعرب
لانى اغلب العرب منهم قديسين واكيد القديسين دولا رجاله وعربين كمان 
اوك يا جوجو
وكمان غير اسمك جليه اسم ولد يا هيك
اها
وابعد عن الحانوتى ونتقداته اوك
حبيبى
باى هيك
*


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



amjad-ri قال:


> اكيد الموضوع في غاية الروعة ​
> 
> شكراا وانا اسف​
> وانا لم اكن اكذب
> ...


*اخى العزيز أمجد*
*على اية بتتأسف انا لما طلبت اللينك طلبتة علشان السادة المشرفين يشوفوا  *
*فا يحذوف ها الموضوع او يقفلوة *
*لكن انا ماشكتش فى انك بتكدب وبلاش ها الكلام اللى بيزعل وما الة الى لزمة *
*شكرا انك لاحظت هيك واتمنى فعلا من السادة المشرفين غلق الموضوع*
*شكرا يا أمجد *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



الحانوتى قال:


> *
> 
> يا اخ جوجو
> هيك الموضوع نو مش للترفيه لانو حضرتك مخلى الرجل العربى رجل متخلف وكمان عاوز اقولك انى مفيش حد متخلف اد الراجل الغربى اوك
> ...


*مع اشد اسفى لكل الاعضاء والسادة المشرفين *
*مجرد انى عصبى*
*وعارف انى تعديت حدودى *
​


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *مع اشد اسفى لكل الاعضاء والسادة المشرفين *
> *مجرد انى عصبى*
> *وعارف انى تعديت حدودى *
> 
> [/center]



*يا نونو يا صغنن عاوز اقولك انت متقدرش تمنعنى من اى مشاركه فى اى موضع دا منتدى عام وانت مليكش الحق فى الكلام وانت صح عايش فى حته بيئه
وكل الغربين اللى انت منهم ملحدين اقرا تاريخ كنيستك هتلاقى الكنيسه الغربيه هى اساس المشاكل والاقسامات والطائفات اللى احنا فيها وايه عصبى دى عصبى على نفسك يا نونا ها باى حبيبى
خد بالك من نفسك ومتتعصبش كتير احسن تضق منينا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
باى 
(الحانوتى)​*


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



الحانوتى قال:


> *يا نونو يا صغنن عاوز اقولك انت متقدرش تمنعنى من اى مشاركه فى اى موضع دا منتدى عام وانت مليكش الحق فى الكلام وانت صح عايش فى حته بيئه​*
> *وكل الغربين اللى انت منهم ملحدين اقرا تاريخ كنيستك هتلاقى الكنيسه الغربيه هى اساس المشاكل والاقسامات والطائفات اللى احنا فيها وايه عصبى دى عصبى على نفسك يا نونا ها باى حبيبى*
> *خد بالك من نفسك ومتتعصبش كتير احسن تضق منينا*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


*الغلطة غلطتى فى انى نزلت لمستواك وفكرت انى حتى ارد عليك *
*انا مش هتكلم اذيد من كدة*
*بس فعلا سفالتك باينة فى تربيتك الناقصة وبيئتك الواطية*​


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*

*انا مش هرد عليك ربنا يسامحك وهسيب المشرفين وبالاخص ماى روك هما اللى يردو عليك
لانى المسيحيه علمتنى انى الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون

انا  كل اللى اقدر اقولو ربنا ياسمحك ومش طلب منك
غير متردش عليا خالص
وبعد اذنك لما تكتب اكتب حاجه تليق بمستواك زى ما بتقول
متخليش واحد زباله برضو زى ما بتقول عليا اجى واعدل عليك
ربنا يسامحك ويحميك
باى*​


----------



## just member (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



الحانوتى قال:


> *انا مش هرد عليك ربنا يسامحك وهسيب المشرفين وبالاخص ماى روك هما اللى يردو عليك*​
> *لانى المسيحيه علمتنى انى الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون*​
> *انا كل اللى اقدر اقولو ربنا ياسمحك ومش طلب منك*
> *غير متردش عليا خالص*
> ...


*حبيبى ليك الحق انك تحكى على راحتك وتقول اى كلام*
*الناس موجودة وشايفة الردود بتاعتى وبتاعتك وهى تحكم *
*وبلنسبة للموضوع انت مش بتعدل ولا عمرك تعرف تعدل اصلا*
*ابقى الاول افهم وبعدين ربك يحلها *
*شكرا عل دعوتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يسامحنى *
*امين يارب *

​


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *حبيبى ليك الحق انك تحكى على راحتك وتقول اى كلام*
> *الناس موجودة وشايفة الردود بتاعتى وبتاعتك وهى تحكم *
> *وبلنسبة للموضوع انت مش بتعدل ولا عمرك تعرف تعدل اصلا*
> *ابقى الاول افهم وبعدين ربك يحلها *
> ...



*ياعمى الحاج روح نام لانى السهر تعبك وابعد عنى ياعم  
ياعم ابعد عنى وسيبنى فى حالى اى موضوع ليك انا بره خالص بس اكتم وخليك بعيد عنى وربنا يبعد عن الشيطان قليل الادب ومتردش عليا تانى
يلا تصبح على خير*​


----------



## فونتالولو (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
تعيش ايدك الموضوع حلو اوي ويارب الرجاله الشرقين يتعلموا من الغربين _


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع _
> _تعيش ايدك الموضوع حلو اوي ويارب الرجاله الشرقين يتعلموا من الغربين _


*اختى الحبيبة الرجل الشرقى عمرة ما كان متخلف *
*بس مجرد المجتمع اللى احنا عايشين فية هو اللى مقيدنا *
*نخلص الاول من الاوهام والعادات والتقاليد واكيد كل حاجة بتكون سهلة*
*ملحوظة\العادات والتقاليد دى ما هى الا وهم ابدعة مجتمع اسلامى مستبد*
*شكرا لمرورك ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## علي مزيكا (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الفرق فى التعامل بين العرب والأجانب..*

هههههههههههههههههههههه الموضوع حلو وشكرا


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2008)

موضوع حلو اوى اوى ياجوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

happy angel قال:


> موضوع حلو اوى اوى ياجوجو​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*اشكرك يا مامتنا الغالية على مرورك الرائع *
*ربنا يبارك حضورك وسطبنا*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------

